# [WAN] Highways & Expressways in Nigeria



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

cOURTESY OF FMI
Highway Akwa Ibom










HIGHWAY EDO State










Eastern Bypass Kaduna

Courtesy of FMI


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Yakowa Express Way - Kaduna State


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

ABAJI-NASARRAWA HIGHWAY
Courtesy of FMI










UYO-ETIM EXPRESSWAY
Courtesy of Michael Heinisch










Dual Carraigeway Construction Oyo to Ogbomosho


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Onitsha to Owerri Expressway 
Courtesy of Michael Heinisch


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Pompomarii expressway Maiduguri/Borno










Kebbi to argungu


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Highway running through the city of Uyo


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy of Invent Media
Kaduna









Benin-Ore Expressway


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

To Answer someones earlier question on KM of roads in Nigeria


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ "Conditions - good/bad" - are there any formal criteria defining these two?
(it can't be just paved vs. unpaved with a rise of "good" that sharp within a period of only 2 yrs)


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

Repairing/paving 10.000+ kilometers of road in just 2 years seems just impossible.


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Corvinus said:


> ^^ "Conditions - good/bad" - are there any formal criteria defining these two?
> (it can't be just paved vs. unpaved with a rise of "good" that sharp within a period of only 2 yrs)


I WILL DOUBLE check, not sure


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

verreme said:


> Repairing/paving 10.000+ kilometers of road in just 2 years seems just impossible.



just based of observation alone, a lot of roads in the country have been repaired/or newly built....i can say there is a difference between 5 years ago and this year in terms of driving in good roads in the country. I'll do more research into the legitimacy of these stats tho:cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*[NG] Nigeria | Road Infrastructure ‎*

*Nigeria roads authority*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abuja, Nigeria.*


----------



## B_Enkay (Feb 28, 2016)

*Government Moves To Re-Design Lagos-Ibadan Expressway To Control Flooding*


----------



## Vignole (Jul 2, 2010)

Streetview is now available in Lagos.


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ Good to see this happening. When observations are being made easier from office it can save a lot of hours on on-site work especially as long as the situation does not change rapidly. Though I'm concerned about the roll-out of streetview in the whole nation: likely it will be very hard to expand north of Abuja. Not because of the lack of roads but more because of security reasons. The same reason Google hasn't hit the Aceh roads yet and it's Arab coverage is limited to the UAE.

But as Senegal and Ghana in the region have it as well, this is a big step in the good direction.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

according to google satellite imagery, and more recent imagery, there is an expressway that's been under construction between Lagos and Ibadan, via Abeokuta

Abeokuta is the capital of the state of Ogun, with a metropolitan population that exceeds 1 million

Lagos is Lagos, obviously, the economic heart of not just the country but the continent

Ibadan is the third populous city of the country, after Lagos and Kano, a metropolitan area population of 3.5 million


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A new bridge is under construction across the Niger River in Onitsha.



Jakepor said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A 106 kilometer segment of dual carriageway between Azare and Potiskum has been inaugurated on 8 December 2021. This seems to have been the final segment of a 500+ kilometer four lane road across northern Nigeria from Kano to Maiduguri. However it was not built along the main numbered roads (A237) but farther north, connecting to A3 in Potiskum.

This appears to be a relatively good road, as they also built bypasses around larger towns and cities. There is some usage of interchanges, though most of it is at grade with roundabouts. 

Bypasses were built at Wudil, Kiyawa, Jamaare, Azare and Potiskum. From Potiskum, it follows A3 to Maiduguri, which was four laned from circa 2008-2012.









Buhari inaugurates 106km Section 3 Kano – Maiduguri road


President Muhammadu Buhari on Thursday inaugurated the 106.341 kilometer Kano – Maiduguri Road, Section 3 Azare – Potiskum linking Bauchi and Yobe States. The News




www.vanguardngr.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The new bridge across the Niger River in Onitsha is now over 90 percent complete.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The second bridge across the Niger River at Onitsha has opened to traffic today, but it's not finished yet...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603388555748950021


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

fine bumpless highway in Akwa Ibom State, Nigeria by Imeh Ekene, en Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A huge project in Lagos: the 4th Mainland Bridge. It is a 37 kilometer road link, including a 4.5 kilometer bridge.

Thread:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608833760082132994


----------

